# LED Lighting



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Just thought I'd let you know that I'll be trying out some Luxeons for my nano tank  Expensive project, but interesting! Now I just need to figure out how many I need for light and coverage! 
This project isn't happening immediately, but will within a month or so.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Check out,
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22879


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks, but I am already very familiar with that and the reefcentral threads. if you notice, I have a few posts in the nano-reef thread


----------

